# Adopting my husbands Son... Advice Please!



## ProudMummyy

Been meaning to post in here for a while... 

Ok so I got with my husband 2 years ago although we were 'unofficially' together for 7 months before we made it official. By the time we made it official his son Jamie from his previous partner was now 6 and a half months old. 

The biological Mother to Jamie left my husband and Jamie 2 days after he was born and was never seen again by any of us. We later found out she had passed away in January 2011 due to an overdose of drugs such as heroin and crack cocaine.

Since Jamie has been 2 days old I have helped my husband raise him and have been a Mother to him myself, he calls me Mum and has never met his biological Mother and now never will do. 

I turn 21 in September and I am able to start adoption proceedings for him. My husband has agreed to me adopting him and having joint custody of him, so I have as much responsibility for Jamie as my husband does. It will be a fairly straight forward adoption as his biological Mothers side of the family want nothing to do with Jamie or my husband and have cut all contact off with them. Jamie calls all my family by what they should be called i.e My Mum - Nana, My Dad - Grandpa, My Sisters - Aunty Frankie and Aunty Robyn, My Brother - Uncle Rocco

So my big question is, as I actually have no idea at all, how long does a straight forward adoption of your other half's child take? :shrug:


----------



## ProudMummyy

Anyone?


----------



## Loski83

Hi I,m adopting don't really know what the process is for step children, however you might get some ideas by looking on adoptionuk. Hope this helps x


----------



## youngone

im not sure, but you sound amazing and strong. and people were telling me I'm not ready for a baby at your age, you prove them wrong huh :) 

i wish you all the best :flower::flower:


----------



## ProudMummyy

Thank you hun! I hope I do prove everyone wrong, I know I'm a good Mum to all 3 of my boys and I treat them all equally and I love them all the same! I just want that official legal name of Mum to Jamie :) he's my little star, love him so much :)


----------



## Liesje

It depends where you live. My friend in Canada just did the same thing (her husband adopted her son) but it was fairly quick, just paperwork.


----------



## ProudMummyy

I live in the UK and not really had much time to look at adoption properly yet! But it's something we are 100% on doing and I know I have to be 21 before I can start the proceedings but that's as much as I know so far, maybe now Jamie and Aaron are back at Nursery on Monday I can have a look properly, but can't imagine it's going to be too different from canada surely? :|


----------

